# Faulty Wireless Card?



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

I just got a new laptop, and it's wireless works, but it seems to have a very, very, short range.

I've had three previous laptops and they were all fine, but this one seems to choke as soon as I get more than 50 or so feet from my router.

The wireless card on it is a Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter.

Here's two speedtest results, one from my bedroom, the other from the room the router is located in.

Bedroom:







Room with the router:






There anything I should try that might fix the issue, or just send it back?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 23, 2013)

So it's new... Have you downloaded all the updates???

http://support.toshiba.com/support/driversResults?freeText=1200006293

Any Bios updates?


----------



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> So it's new... Have you downloaded all the updates???
> 
> http://support.toshiba.com/support/driversResults?freeText=1200006293
> 
> Any Bios updates?



I haven't updated the bios.

I have the Atheros driver which is listed there as well.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Intel card is "Optional" per specs. Perhaps a phone call to support is in order and if not a return.

http://support.toshiba.com/support/staticContentDetail?contentId=4001833&isFromTOCLink=false

You may want to check if the antenna wires did not come off in shipping.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

Bleh, they're completely useless. Their solution is to proclaim it isn't hardware related because if it was it wouldn't connect at all, and to charge me to "fix" it via remote access (which entails paying for a year of software related tech support, which I'd absolutely never use).

Possible that a better router would fix the issue, but that seems a shitty option as well considering that my 4 year old ASUS laptop operates fine at this range with the same router.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 23, 2013)

There were multiple Atheros driver updates... try the others.

Also, from device manager uninstall adapter and reboot to let Windows reinstall.  W8 has had many complaints for compatibility issues but perhaps W8's native drivers would work better over the Atheros/Toshiba ones.


ALSO, look at:  http://www.station-drivers.com/page/atheros_wireless.htm


http://www.official-drivers.com/downloadcenter/atheros-drivers/


----------



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

Tried letting windows detect and install, same driver as before.

Checked those two sites you listed, and neither lists the model I have.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 23, 2013)

They decided it's not faulty, and to just have me refund it.

Debating whether to even give them another shot and reorder with the more expensive wireless card this time, or just shop elsewhere. Originally ordered from them because the price was better than alternate options, and they had financing, but newegg has financing as well.

I suppose despite being a hassle to deal with they didn't try and screw me over though at least, they're paying for return shipping, and there's no restocking fee.


----------



## SimpleTECH (Jul 23, 2013)

Fizban said:


> Tried letting windows detect and install, same driver as before.
> 
> Checked those two sites you listed, and neither lists the model I have.



Try 10.0.0.251 jsfitz54 listed.  It's supported.



> ATHR.DeviceDesc.956x = "Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter"
> ATHR.DeviceDesc.T956x = "Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter"
> ATHR.DeviceDesc.E068105B = "Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter"
> ATHR.DeviceDesc.302617AA = "Qualcomm Atheros AR956x Wireless Network Adapter"


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

SimpleTECH said:


> Try 10.0.0.251 jsfitz54 listed.  It's supported.



Thanks, I'll give that a try. If that doesn't help I might try buying a new router too, I know mine isn't faulty as my old ASUS works fine from the same distance, but a better/newer router might send a stronger signal so that this laptops wireless card being flaky isn't as big of an issue since it will be used in my home 99% of the time.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.

You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well. 

From there you would go to the following Router Control Panel area (general example-yours may vary):
More Settings>2.4Ghz Settings>Basic Settings>Select the channel that is the least congested>Apply
Do the same for the 5Ghz band as well.

Please try the above to make sure it's not just congestion before replacing hardware


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Please ensure you have your router communicating on a non congested wireless channel. You can go to the Google Play store and search for the Amped Wireless Wifi Analytics tool>download it>it will tell you the least congested channels to use as well as other tools.
> 
> You may also download the program called InSSIDer if you have a windows based laptop and it will also scan networks and provide the congestion data as well.
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that affect all laptops if that was the issue?

Currently my ASUS gets 16 mbps in my bedroom, the new toshiba fluctuates between 1.5 and 6 mbps from the same distance.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Some cope better then others.  Give it a try and see if it helps.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Some cope better then others.  Give it a try and see if it helps.



Will do, if I do decide to try buying a new router, any suggestions for decent ones, or pretty much any modern router likely to work fine at ~50-100 feet?

the two routers I own are both 5+ years old and only have b/g, no n, the laptops wireless card supports a/b/g/n.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Hope that works.

I have an Amped R20000G router and it's been rock solid for me... 
review here.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm, options look like so:






If I have Auto 108mbps selected the only channel available is 6.

Every local network found by the amped wifi analytics tool was using channel 6 as well.

If I change mode to any of the following though:

b only
g only
g and b

I then have channels 1-11 available.

I tried b only, and channel 1, that didn't help, nor did g only and channel 1 or g and b with channel 1.

The router in question is this:

http://reviews.cnet.com/routers/netgear-wpn824-router/4505-3319_7-31312124.html


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Try ch 11


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Doesn't seem to change anything when trying channel 11 either.

Buying a new router seems a lot less hassle than sending this laptop back, and then having to order a new one from somewhere, and then waiting for it to arrive as well, so I think I'll try buying a router from somewhere that will allow me to return it if it doesn't solve the issue to see if that is all that's needed before I send the laptop back.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Also change security types as well to WPA2. Give that a try. Some older protocols have degraded performance.

Also is there a setting to change the channel width (20/40Mhz/Auto) if so please leave at 40Mhz and see if that helps. 

If you've exhausted all settings then a new router would need to be had

What kinda computer stores are around your area? Got a Microcenter or a Tigerdirect store near you? If so go to one of those. The Amped I got can be bought from those stores.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> Also change security types as well to WPA2. Give that a try. Some older protocols have degraded performance. if you've exhausted all settings then a new router would need to be had
> 
> What kinda computer stores are around your area? Got a Microcenter or a Tigerdirect store near you? If so go to one of those. The Amped I got can be bought from those stores.



I have a microcenter pretty close, other than that just Best Buy, Radio Shack, and basic stores that dabble in electronics (walmart/target/kmart etc.).

I'll try changing to WPA2 first right now though.

EDIT: Tried WPA2, same results. I don't see any setting regarding channel width. Will grab a router tomorrow and see if that fixes it.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2013)

Call support


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

Try using WPA2-PSK [AES] only.

TKIP + AES slows everything down.

AES is better than TKIP.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Jetster said:


> Call support



Did that already.

Their answer was "update the driver". Oh, you did that already? Well, it's impossible for it to be hardware related since you can connect, so if you're not happy with it send it back for a refund.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

If you try an N based router:
set to 20/40 or 20 + 40 (bandwidth) 20 is G, 40 is N.
WPA2-PSK [AES]
select G and N, only. (you most likely don't need A or B)

That Netgear router ran hot on some models, I fixed one with a blown capacitor.

Are you running the most recent Firmware for the router???


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> Are you running the most recent Firmware for the router???



I believe so, googled and it looks to be. When I attempt to do the automated update it fails to connect to the netgear server, likely because the latest update I can find is from 2008 and it's an old router model.

The firmware version I have is V2.0.26_1.2.17NA.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

Try the top one in the list without the ...1.2.17NA

http://downloadcenter.netgear.com/en/

Need to know if router is Version v1,v2 or v3.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

v2


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

go for the: 2.0.26

2.0.16 has that extension 1.2.17NA.   Is that a typo on your part???

Do a manual download.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> 2.0.16 has that extension 1.2.17NA.   Is that a typo on your part???



Nope, not a typo, I copied and pasted it directly from the router's control panel.

It's still there actually, just downloaded the one you linked to and it still shows:

Firmware Version	V2.0.26_1.2.17NA


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

OK.  You have the most recent, so don't bother with the Netgear router anymore.

The only options it seems is to try a new router or do the return.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Hmm, looked into the Amped Wireless router remixedcat suggested. It does seem quite nice, but also quite pricy (~$130).

Probably a bit overkill for my needs, home is only ~1,300 square feet, and internet speed is only 15 mbps, so don't really need anything that fancy (whereas if I had 100 mbps internet I might need a fancier router to get the full speed).

Any suggestions for more cost-friendly options, or anything more modern that has n likely to be a decent choice?


----------



## Jetster (Jul 24, 2013)

I just realized its a G router. Get a new router, its the issue


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Just grabbed a cheap netgear router. Paid $29.95, has the shortest range of any Netgear makes (states small to medium home, but doesn't list how many feet that winds up typically being), but I can return it if its range is too short and get one with a longer range if necessary.

Is a Netgear WNR1000v3 - much less fancy than the one remixedcat suggested, but also $100 cheaper.

EDIT: 

Improvement, but still not ideal:







EDIT2: 



Actually, not even consistent improvement. Playing around with its settings though to try out various options.

EDIT: No such luck, may just head back and exchange it for the next model up, the WNR2000v3.

The 1000 stated it was for small to medium sized homes, the 2000v3 stated medium homes. The other major difference was 2000v3 supported up to 300 mbps instead of 150 mbps, but that seemed irrelevant when my internet speeds are nowhere near even 54 mbps which is what even my old router was capable of transmitting.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Very weird, 15 mbps just outside the doorway of my bedroom.

Take two steps into the room and it drops to less than half of that.

If it didn't get garbage speeds in the kitchen as well I'd think it was something in my bedroom causing interference.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Okay, starting to wonder if it is some sort of interference. Got the WNR2000v4 and it's doing the same thing.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

This is the reason I got my Amped. My house is very difficult for wifi stuff because it's mixed construction, mixed eras and who knows what materials were used but my downstairs was really difficult for my last router and I only got 2 bars there (35 ft) and streaming had TONS of buffering. 

You may want to use 5Ghz if it is interferrence, thus you'd need a dual band router. Does your WLAN card have 5Ghz?


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

I realized something odd.

speedtest.net results in my bedroom are much lower than closer to the router.

Despite that it can still download games from steam at 2.1 MB/s (byte, not bit) from my bedroom.

Browsing seems noticeably laggier from that distance, and speedtest results are lower, but it doesn't seem to have much affect on large downloads like what I am downloading via steam.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

how are your pings and how are games?


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

ShiBDiB said:


> It sounds like interference, how old is the house? Where is the router located in the house?
> 
> I feel bad that you followed the buy a new router advice when it's clearly just interference due to your home. Seems like regardless what you do, short of running a wired connection to your room or relocating the router to your room, theirs going to be a big fall off once you have a floor or wall between you and the router.



It never had any of the same issues with other laptops though.

@Remixed

Ping varies a lot. Sometimes 15 ms, sometimes closer to 150 ms.

Always 15-35 ms when close to the router though.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

You are going to need something more powerful. The router you did purchase has internal antennas. Those don't work as well as having external ones.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

The USB wireless cards work well? My ASUS laptop can browse properly from within the same room, so whatever is causing interference with this one doesn't necessarily cause interference with all wireless cards, but not sure if the USB wireless cards you can purchase are likely to be any better or not.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Mabye something isn't right with the laptop WLAN card as well. I would get a USB one and try to see if it's not the adapter in the laptop. I recommend amped or asus ones.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 24, 2013)

Even my phone gets 12.5 mbps on speedtest.net with it sitting on top of the laptop.

That's with it connected to the same wifi connection.

I think I'll just take the refund Toshiba offered and try my luck with another laptop.

It may be interference rather than distance, but it seems this card is more susceptible to interference than most if so.

The laptop had two options for wireless cards.


Select Wireless LAN & Bluetooth® (what's this?)

	Wi-Fi® Wireless networking (802.11b/g/n)+ Bluetooth 4.0   	 
	Intel® Centrino Wireless-N 2230, 2X2 BGN + WiDi + Bluetooth    	[add $20.00] 

I had no use for WiDi so wound up gong with the cheaper option.

Likely that the Intel Centrino card would be a better option?


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 24, 2013)

Thing is if you don't want the hassle with a return of the laptop try a new card for now. 

How fast are they with the return process?


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 24, 2013)

I second that you try a usb adapter in the laptop.
Remember to turn off the internal one.

Also if you are upgrading to an N router, by all means get one that has the 300 speed.
I've been using a DLink DIR-655 for many years now.  Both sets of parents and my brother as well.
It's not dual band.
If you think your phone or other new gear will benefit get a Dual Band Router.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 25, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> I second that you try a usb adapter in the laptop.
> Remember to turn off the internal one.
> 
> Also if you are upgrading to an N router, by all means get one that has the 300 speed.
> ...



I got a N router already, both I bought earlier today were N, but I returned one of them. I'l likely keep the second one even if I wind up getting it to work fine with the old one.

I can try the USB adapter, but not sure I really want to spend $50-$70 to go that route even if it works if sending in the laptop for a replacement would likely work just as well (and be free).



remixedcat said:


> Thing is if you don't want the hassle with a return of the laptop try a new card for now.
> 
> How fast are they with the return process?



Not sure, it took ages to get this one originally (ordered July 3rd, arrived July 22nd), but they said it'd be much faster if I got it replaced, though not sure if that's actually the case or not since I haven't had them replace it yet.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2013)

I still think you ought to replace the wireless card.


----------



## Fizban (Jul 25, 2013)

remixedcat said:


> I still think you ought to replace the wireless card.



Well yeah, that'd entail returning the laptop, which is a hassle, but I think probably the best option.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2013)

I meant getting a USB adapter. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 25, 2013)

The reason to try a USB adapter is to compare speeds to internal adapter and pin down a defective factory one.

You can provide proof that it doesn't work right and request an upgrade to the Intel Centrino model.
Intel® Centrino Wireless-N 2230, 2X2 BGN + WiDi + Bluetooth [add $20.00]

IMHO the Intel ones are better in laptops.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2013)

Yep this is what I was trying to get them to do


----------



## Fizban (Jul 25, 2013)

jsfitz54 said:


> The reason to try a USB adapter is to compare speeds to internal adapter and pin down a defective factory one.
> 
> You can provide proof that it doesn't work right and request an upgrade to the Intel Centrino model.
> Intel® Centrino Wireless-N 2230, 2X2 BGN + WiDi + Bluetooth [add $20.00]
> ...



That's not an option. They offered to replace the laptop, and send me another identical one, or I could refund this one, and then reorder through their site if I wanted another with different options.

I did just realize however that some of ASUS's usb adapters are only around $20 on newegg, which isn't too bad. The ones I'd seen in the past were around $70, which I really didn't care to spend


----------



## Fizban (Jul 25, 2013)

Bought a USB adapter, trying it out new.

EDIT:

Laptop's wireless card:








USB Card:







Definite improvement, but still not nearly as good as the internal card in my ASUS laptop.


----------



## remixedcat (Jul 25, 2013)

How consistent??


----------



## jsfitz54 (Jul 26, 2013)

In the realm of possibilities, it could be the motherboard.

My friend had an HP laptop, DV9000 series with Vista, bought from Staples was a demo model.  The wireless card burned out due to a bad slot.  So it was impossible to replace with an internal.  The original was a Broadcom chip.  It irritated him to no end because HP service was poor at diagnosing the problem and ran him in circles.

If you think there is something wrong, BAIL out now and get your money back.


----------

